# 6v. batteries with generator?



## bgouin (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,
I am new to the forum.  We have a 30' 5th-wheel with an onboard, 4kw, Onan, 12v. start, propane generator.  Our current batteries are 2 12v. Grp.24 DC (from Walmart) in parallel.  The are getting tired and will need to be replaced soon.  Our existing batteries can discharge on a cold night, (furnace fan is on a lot) such that the generator will not start.  I have to go outside, plug in the truck, start the truck engine and wait until I can start the generator to charge the house batteries.  I think that I can fit two Costco 6v golf cart batteries in the battery trays and hook them up in series.  I know that I can fit two grp. 27dc marine batteries in the battery trays and this should provide additional reserve power (a little more than the grp. 24's), and is a good starting battery.  The question is:  although the 6v. gc batteries should give me a lot more reserve power for the 12 v. house requirements, will they crank over the generator?  The weight per battery is similar for both types.


----------



## lrlong (Feb 1, 2013)

Many 30amp motorhomes come standard equipped with 2-6V GC2 house batteries.  They are generally wired to also be the starting batteries for the generator, so that would not be a problem.  I suspect even the 2-6V batteries would be fairly low by morning when running a heater fan all night.  They certainly will out perform your current grp24's.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2013)

I have 2 6 volt workhorse batteries in our MH and never have a problem with them starting the Generator which is a Onan 550.  Now if the batteries are dead thats another. No dead or very low battery will crank the gen.  The 2 6 volt will be better IMO


----------



## LairdT (Feb 2, 2013)

Walmart carries the Trojan T-105 6volt, which is about the best for rv's. they want about $200 each but I have seen them on the internet for $130.00 plus shipping. be sure to check how much room you have in your battery bay, nothing worse than new batteries that don't fit


----------



## LEN (Feb 4, 2013)

You may also go to bigger 6 volts like the T-125 or the T-145 for more power. If you are hard core boondockers you can also, if enough room, go to four 6-volts of the cheaper Walmart or interstate four double the  more power or there about. Or more $$$$ go to four T-105's like I run. Also the batteries do take a LOOOONG time to charge after a hard discharging, in the 4 hour charge time to get them back to full storage again. If you give us more info on your type of camping we can advise better.

LEN


----------



## jollyllp (Jun 19, 2013)

_______________________________________________________
http://www.plagiarismsoftware.net/
http://www.wiu.edu/users/mfbhl/wiu/plagiarism.htm
http://definitions.uslegal.com/p/plagiarism/


----------

